

Google delists AllFAQ.org due to DMCA complaint by Experts-Exchange - carbocation
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=mysql+double+slow

======
carbocation
I think this requires a bit of context. I was troubleshooting a mysql query
when I discovered the text at the bottom of the linked page: "In response to a
complaint we received under the US Digital Millennium Copyright Act, we have
removed 1 result(s) from this page. If you wish, you may read the DMCA
complaint that caused the removal(s) at ChillingEffects.org." That links to
the takedown ( <http://www.chillingeffects.org/notice.cgi?sID=30399> ).

Upon reading the takedown, I don't actually see Google listed by name, so this
piqued my interest and I'm wondering if any HNers know more about this.

